# frame ground



## samg (Mar 20, 2014)

where is the frame ground located at on a 2005 grizzly 660.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

there are usually several surrounding spots on ATVs I'd start with following the negative battery cable and look by the handle bars or any other cluster of the electrical wires.


----------

